# montreal monster buck



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

*montreal buck*

here is another picture how much would he score


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

It real hard to score from those pics.


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

*Montreal Buck*

The most this buck will score is 120".

2" G1
7" G2 & G3 
2" G4
24" beams
17" inside spread
30" circumference

Can't be far off

Nice buck you should be proud.

Cheers


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

at best 125 - 130 , Congrats


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*???*

132


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

INSIDE SPREAD 22 3/8 i measured it long tines 10 3/4 inches


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

In the first pic i see 120ish.
The second I see uper 130's.
The last i'm thinking its crowding mid 140's. 
Very Nice deer! 
Who cares what it scores?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

You guys need a rackulater.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

145-147 gross


----------



## sask hunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Nice buck*

as a 4x4 he scores probably mid to low 140's...nice deer...looks like a good shot too...congrats.

Saskhunter


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

130 ish


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Close to 135 gross, as he has tiny brow's and not much mass. 

Don't get me wrong, a very nice buck indeed!!! I wouldn't think twice if he was infront of me. Please, when you have an official score, post it!!!


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*Ontario Buck*

Ok since you guys are within 20 inches scoring the Montreal deer have a go at this one!! LOL:darkbeer::thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Looks are decieving. I would put it at 145 gross..... Let us know! Maybe PM me the score!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow..............

around 170 gross.


----------



## coptor doctor (Aug 25, 2003)

*deer*

Great deer you can shoot them but you can't take a picture worth C--p Awesome buck!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I don't have a clue about the scores but these are very nice deer! I think everything taken with a bow is a trophy!

Congrats guys!


----------



## Charley B (May 11, 2006)

*good looking trophy!*

In my opinion, the mass Is lacking to score higher, I would say around 145 ''. It is a great buck anyway, congratulation! Would be more than happy to have a shot on a similar buck!
Charley


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

I think Charley is pretty close. Great Canadian deer!


----------

